# What does flame surfacing mean?



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

As BMW defines it, flame surfacing is essentially the use of body contours that creates concave and convex lines.

Alex


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW's way of saying mixed hard edges with swooping curves in a design. 

Also called Bangledonk Surfaces.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Means "controversial." :flame:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Also called Bangledonk Surfaces.


:rofl:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Means lower sales?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

hockeynut said:


> Means lower sales?


Actually quite the opposite :eeps:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Actually quite the opposite :eeps:


Here we go again


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> Here we go again


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> Means lower sales?


Beat me to it!


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

It means this:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Looks like this.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Will_325i said:


> ?


It means taking formerly nice lines and making the car look like refrozen ice cream blobs.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Why do you people have to immediately draw your line in the sand and start shooting artillery at each other? Just answer the poor guy's question. He asked for information, not an editorial about whether you liked the subject matter.

I don't understand what it's supposed to be, either. Even after reading the BMW description, the descriptions here, and viewing the pictures. What does "flame" have to do with curvatures of varying radii mixed with edges? :dunno:


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

rwg said:


> Why do you people have to immediately draw your line in the sand and start shooting artillery at each other? Just answer the poor guy's question. He asked for information, not an editorial about whether you liked the subject matter.
> 
> I don't understand what it's supposed to be, either. Even after reading the BMW description, the descriptions here, and viewing the pictures. What does "flame" have to do with curvatures of varying radii mixed with edges? :dunno:


Personally, I think Bangle used the term to sell it to the heads. And I think the decision to part so dramatically from the past in terms of design was a mistake.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Flame surfacing means overwrought styling that looks like @ss.


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

All I can surmise so far is that an actual flame, say from a candle, has a lower section whose edge can be described as convex, and whose upper section can be described as concave. 

Convex and concave lines as part of the same object. SO?

Is that supposed to somehow relate to the fact that newer BMWs have both convex and concave lines? Don't most cars also have that? I agree that the newer BMW designs have more prominent concave lines (ie Z4 lower lines) than found on most cars. Is that it?

:dunno:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Will_325i said:


> ?


From the promotion of the X4 (first concept car with flame surfacing):

"BMW has introduced the term 'Flame Surfacing' to describe the X4's styling technology. 
According to BMW, the technique is called Flame Surface because it is "reminiscent of the forms of energetic flames, such as those from the burning of gas under pressure".

BMW says that Flame Surfacing "gives body surfaces the freedom to turn in on themselves, lending a high degree of visual tension...a controlled tension whose energy pervades the entire visual image without in any way diminishing the vehicle's overall harmony."

This means that, on the X4, a horizontal surface atop each front fender curves upward.

Continuing on into the door, the shape remains curving upward, gently falling along the way.

Then, in the transition to the rear, the shape begins to climb, switching to an outward slope, continuing to the rounded edges of the tail."

Do a search on google and type in "flame surfacing".

Hope this helps.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Flame Surfacing: A term that leads to peculiar behavior in BMW internet forums, wherein members engage in endless "flame wars."


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

cantona7 said:


> Flame Surfacing: A term that leads to peculiar behavior in BMW internet forums, wherein members engage in endless "flame wars."


Can you use it in a sentence?


----------

